# Editing wedding photos Cropping and size questions.



## tjdphotos (Jun 25, 2009)

I recently (today) shot a private wedding. It was very simple, fast and to the point. There were only six people involved including myself and the priest. I shot in Raw with my Canon Rebel Xti I took a little over 100 images and a few of them are good with out cropping, But I can make a whole lot more with cropping. My question is if I want to keep the size and the quality, uniform through out the gallery and print sizes, what are the basics for image size and resolution.

My Raw to Jpeg Width: 3888 Height: 2592 in pixels. Document Size: Width: 16.2 Height: 10.8 in Inches  @ 240 resolution pixels/inch.

I hope my question makes sense, it kinda does to me.

Basically just trying to find out the average max print people expect in a package so don't edit below that quality.

thanks in advance tjd.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 25, 2009)

*For web display:* 
72dpi and an height of 600px should be maximum.

*For print and quality clients should receive:* 
Maximum resolution (240dpi in your case) and maximum dimensions (3888x2592 in your case)

You should always edit in the highest quality and resolution so that you may re-size it down for lower quality viewing if you wish.

I hope that answers your questions?...


----------



## tjdphotos (Jun 25, 2009)

Andrew Sun said:


> *For web display:*
> 72dpi and an height of 600px should be maximum.
> 
> *For print and quality clients should receive:*
> ...



but what if I want to crop? how small is too small? and I want to keep the size uniform landscape and portrait. If they ask for bigger I might have it i Might not.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2009)

Put together your proof gallery and then tell the customer what the various printing crops are, and ask them what images _they_ want cropped to what size.


----------

